# saltuarius moritzi and a few others



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

luke jongens and I went looking for reptiles near me, didnt find many because of the cold, here is what we did see, also heard other frogs calling and saw delicate garden skinks, went last night and this morning. 

Saltuarius moritzi was a new one for us, we found 2, one on a huge stump the other in a crack in a huge log laying over the path













we were looking in an old quarry and I saw this in the corner of my eye, was pretty fast, we got a few pics, he was the largest yellow faced whip snake I have seen, he had a real chunky head








we also found this eastern small eyed snake, he wouldnt sit still though




and a three toed skink




we heard and saw about 7 species of frogs, here are the ones we photographed
think they are perons, tylers, whirring and fallax, please correct me if I am wrong I am only new to frogs
























and I am not sure if the last is a leaf green or a fallax




thanks, got more to come. will post another thread in a few days


----------



## gonff (Oct 8, 2009)

nice man! were abouts do you live?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great pics Ryan. If I went around my area at night I think all I'd find is a couple of cats, maybe a stray Maltese-****zu and a couple of possums lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 8, 2009)

Ryan ur taking some pretty sweet shots mate. Keep them coming!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great photos Ryan, all your frog ID's are spot on. The last frog is a fallax. 

Aaron


----------



## Colin (Oct 8, 2009)

excellent pics ryan.. love the gex and whip snake pics especially


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2009)

wow sick area around u got mate . good photos too


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice stuff Ryan and Luke, look's like you had a pritty good day, sweet _Saltuarius moritzi._
Thanks Tim.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 8, 2009)

Great pictures Ryan, you always manage to find so much great stuff when you go herping.
Love the whip snake.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome find, nice moritzi


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice finds ryan, cant wait to go herping while im up the coast


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 8, 2009)

That is one chunky Whippy!
Great photos too Ryan, getting good with that camera of yours!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

on the mid north coast, aaron, you would know where we went probably  , thanks everyone and luke all I can saw is :lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 8, 2009)

i wouldnt mind goin up there myself so many reptiles too look at, or were you guys just lucky?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

we were not lucky, we just know some really good spots, usually we find way more at these spots, I just wont be posting any locations on forums anymore as some spots I like to go have been totally destroyed


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry that people are destroying your herping spots, but at least youve still got a few up your sleeve


----------



## JasonL (Oct 8, 2009)

Great pics mate, keep it up.. watch out photgraphing those frogs though, it can be addictive! That YFW looked weird, at first glance I thought it was dead, it's head doesn't look right...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

yer it was a big ugly snake, not death though, was found at "the quarry"


----------

